# My poo's gas is deadly - help!



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

While on vacation I made a lot of their own food (some beef cubes, chicken quarters, eggs, some veggies) and picked up frozen lamb green tripe. OMG, it was pretty stinky going in but it has made Beemer have even stickier gas coming out. Almost passed out driving back it was so potent. Back on the beef green tripe now that we are home and along with the usual foods. Lexi's poop has returned to normal right away. Unclear if he has pooped since as he was at daycare since we've been back. But he still has a funky funk coming out his exhaust. He's otherwise his bouncy happy self so I'm not too worried about whether he has gone or not (at least not yet) and our schedule has been very much disrupted so I'm guessing that is also a factor. But I would take any advice on food items that may stop the killer gas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry, no advice.......just offering my condolences  maybe it'll just take time to blow itself out  a peg for your nose is all I can think


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmm nice !! 
How long was the drive?? Stinky bum beemer! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh dear.....poor you. No advice other than time. Sorry. Fabreeze good at getting rid of odours!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cricket farts are silent and oh so deadly.....lady has litterally farted twice in her life. and both times scared her! she made a toot noise very funny. nothing to offer to help...but I will watch this space.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Reminds me that we've not had any farts in ages! Nina burps though


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Are things any better? I have no advice either we have never had this problem with Bailey - just the kids!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha R&R Have never been big farters, (thankfully) although Ralph tried his chances the other day after some meat had been cooked, got on his hind legs & paws on the counter - and did a big fart..... Ralph looked more surprised than anyone!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

A clothes peg for you and Lexi to put on your noses! 

Seriously though, may it be to do with the bacteria levels in his guts? The change in diet may have upset the natural balance, and if this is the case it will probably take a few days for things to return to normal.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's getting better. I'm quite sure it also had to do with the stanky lamb green tripe. And it was a six hour drive. The bad thing was after the first rest stop, Beemer got himself stuck so dad had to hold him up front. Which would have been fine until my dad would shift around and whenever Beemer's bum got moved, gas would permeate my very small car. Lexi was the lucky one as she was in the back away from the stink. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

